# Any Medora Muley hunters out there?



## beelbug (2 mo ago)

Did anybody go for Muleys South of Medora this year? I used to hunt out there years ago near the burning coal vein campground. I see some of the land ownership has really tightened up with the posting around the NFS. Would like to hear some reports if anyone had luck.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

We bow hunted north of Medora a few days before gun season and the week-end opener. That is until 60mph fwind started beating the tent apart. The valleys are nice to camp in, but we can check in back home before bedtime if we camp high and pick up the Medora tower.
I have hunted the area since 1980 and it was the fewest deer I have ever seen. Not sure if that was really because the population was low, or because I have both knees replaced and neuropathy. I struggle to make it a 1/4 mile where I had walked a dozen miles a day. However I am there more for the grandkids and the scenery than deer.


----------

